# Clubs + Sketches



## Eki (Mar 3, 2017)

what?


----------



## Yak (Mar 3, 2017)

What do clubs even do? Can you start activities, can you post in there? Is it like a private user group? What??


----------



## Rohan (Mar 5, 2017)

Handsome Yak said:


> What do clubs even do? Can you start activities, can you post in there? Is it like a private user group? What??



Best way to know is to make one or join one.


----------

